# Attached garage roof venting?



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I have an attached garage that doesn't have any sort of roof venting at all. The inside of the garage is finished with a drywalled ceiling, so all the hot air in that attic space just sits there and doesn't go anywhere. The soffits are vented, just nothing up higher for air flow. Is this normal practice or should I put in a gable end vent?


----------



## Celtic Archer (Nov 16, 2009)

It's not normal or up to code. At the very least I would put in a gable vent better with can type roof vents or ridge vent with ridge vents being more labor intense and needing more material to complete.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The very least I would do would be to install as many vents as possible up near the ridge. Best solution would be a continuous ridge vent. Make sure the soffit vents aren't obstructed.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I agree, go with the ridge vent. Not hard to install, tear off the ridge already there, cut the wood along the peak on both sides according to the specs given with the type of vent you buy, then install that and put cap on top, problem solved.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Ridge vent (if the existing home has it). It would look odd IMO, if the garage was the only area ridge vented. Best way to vent is ridge vent though. 
Unless the home is brand new, it was code until the garage ceiling was finished.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Big Reds said:


> Ridge vent (if the existing home has it). It would look odd IMO, if the garage was the only area ridge vented. Best way to vent is ridge vent though.
> Unless the home is brand new, it was code until the garage ceiling was finished.


The previous HO finished the ceiling, that explains why it passed inspection when the house was built.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

If you already have soffit vents that are open adding a ridgevent is the way to go.
Easy, effective, and inexpensive.


----------



## Mark S (Nov 4, 2009)

Ridge vent I prefer Shinglevent II


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

continuous ridge vent, coupled with the existing soffit vents, will provide the best air flow. It's much better than just a vent in the gable end.


----------

